#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Stroom in flightcase maken.

## kevincejanssen

Hallo,

Jullie kennen het vast allemaal wel.
Flightcase zit lekker vol met apparatuur en zo. Allemaal leuk en aardig. Maar hoe dit ik dit met de stroom? Aangezien ik wel wil dat mijn meuk veilig is aangesloten.

Intotaal heb ik 3kw aan versterkend vermogen en verder nog want andere apparatuur zoals EQ, X-over, limiter. Hoe kan ik nu het beste zorgen dat ik veilig is aangesloten.

Zulke dingen ben ik ondertussen al tegengekomen:

Maar hier zit verder niet iets van een zekering op.
Ik weet niet of dit nodig is maar zie het toch wel vaak.

Graag jullie meningen en aanbevelingen hier over.

Ps. Graag ook een beetje naar de prijs kijken  :Smile:

----------


## sparky

Zolang je blokje en stekker 16A mogen hebben en je bekabeling minimaal 2,5mm2 is zit je goed.

That's all.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Vindt persoonlijk deze wel prettig:


Ding gaat uit op euro's en heeft euro's per uitgang, een power-led en een zekering-stuk ledje per uitgang.

En anders gewoon een furmann

----------


## 4uss

> Vindt persoonlijk deze wel prettig:
> 
> 
> Ding gaat uit op euro's en heeft euro's per uitgang, een power-led en een zekering-stuk ledje per uitgang.
> 
> En anders gewoon een furmann



Trekt dat ding 3kW (=13A)? Meestal doen ze tot 10A, al is het alleen maar om de IEC-C13/IEC-C14 ingang die ze hebben...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Trekt dat ding 3kW (=13A)? Meestal doen ze tot 10A, al is het alleen maar om de IEC-C13/IEC-C14 ingang die ze hebben...



IEC?

Ding heeft een powercon in. Neutrik NCA3 mag 20 amp max.

----------


## 4uss

> IEC?
> 
> Ding heeft een powercon in. Neutrik NCA3 mag 20 amp max.



Ik zie t nu ook op de foto... Ergens specificaties van dit ding dan?

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.tripleaudio.nl/ stond in de foto-link..

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Triple Audio Website: stond in de foto-link..



en dan even zoeken naar "Power Distributie"

----------


## Whitefarmer

> .....
> Intotaal heb ik 3kw aan versterkend vermogen...



Met versterkend vermogen bedoeld hij denk ik niet opgenomen vermogen, maar zeker weten......

Ikzelf gebruik voor de randapparatuur een Samson powerbrite pro9, de amps hangen rechtstreeks op een wcd.

----------


## koentjes

> Vindt persoonlijk deze wel prettig:
> 
> <<AFBEELDING>>
> 
> Ding gaat uit op euro's en heeft euro's per uitgang, een power-led en een zekering-stuk ledje per uitgang.
> 
> En anders gewoon een furmann



 
nou, ik vind 300 euro toch wel echt veel te veel voor een ding wat eigenlijk gewoon een stekkerdoos is met meetfunctie...

gewoon stekkerdoos in de kist schroeven, en letten op het opgenomen vermogen van de apparatuur die erop gezet wordt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> nou, ik vind 300 euro toch wel echt veel te veel voor een ding wat eigenlijk gewoon een stekkerdoos is met meetfunctie...
> 
> gewoon stekkerdoos in de kist schroeven, en letten op het opgenomen vermogen van de apparatuur die erop gezet wordt.



Zo werk ik al jaren, zie het nut er niet van in om een zekering op de voeding van mijn ampracks te hebben terwijl de groep waarop ik ze aansluit al van zekeringen zijn voorzien...
Voor mij dus ook gewoon een robuuste verdeeldoos achter in mijn rack.
Heeft ook als voordeel dat ik bij grote klussen de amps 2 keer Lab 4000 en een 1600 per rack, makkelijk ieder op een aparte groep kan zetten, iets wat bij gebruik van powercons een stuk lastiger wordt.

----------


## jens

Voor een fx rackje is een furman of iets dergelijks wel ideaal. Tevens heb je meteen een lampje.

Verder heb ik gewoon in mijn amp rack een zware stekkerdoos ( zń harde kunststof , en geen gamma) achter op een 19" 2 he paneel geschroeft. en dan gewoon een stuk kabel er aan naar een powercon chassis.

380 gebruik ik bijna nooit maar als je daar wel veel mee aan de gang bent dan vind deze ook wel erg netjes:



Ik weet niet meer hoe het precies zat, maar het bedrijf waar ik 8 jaar geleden werkte  had  een verloop van deze 380 gewoon weer terug naar 220. Dan was hij gewoon weer te gebruiken als stekkerblok. ( natuurlijk had je dan maar 1 groep en geen 3 )

highlite heeft ze tegenwoordig ook volgens mij.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik weet niet meer hoe het precies zat, maar het bedrijf waar ik 8 jaar geleden werkte  had  een verloop van deze 380 gewoon weer terug naar 220. Dan was hij gewoon weer te gebruiken als stekkerblok. ( natuurlijk had je dan maar 1 groep en geen 3 )
> 
> highlite heeft ze tegenwoordig ook volgens mij.



Met een verloop van 380 naar 220 heb je dus wel gewoon 3 groepen tot je beschikking. :Big Grin:

----------


## Noobie

> Met een verloop van 380 naar 220 heb je dus wel gewoon 3 groepen tot je beschikking.



volgens mij bedoelde hij 220V stekker -> 380V contra, dus 1 groep

----------


## eddy56

Als je gewoon je + naar L1 L2 en L3 doorlust heb je alle drie de groepen tot je beschikking,

Je kunt hem uiteraard niet zwaar belasten. 

Gr Eddy

----------


## moderator

Zullen we het bij de te geven adviezen laten bij de algemeen geaccepteerde oplossingen en het pionieren met spanning en tropische verloopjes overlaten aan mensen die de risico's kunnen overzien?
Oftewel VOP of NOP....Geven van avies heeft zn beperkingen. Veiligheid eerst.

----------


## Noobie

> Zullen we het bij de te geven adviezen laten bij de algemeen geaccepteerde oplossingen en het pionieren met spanning en tropische verloopjes overlaten aan mensen die de risico's kunnen overzien?
> Oftewel VOP of NOP....Geven van avies heeft zn beperkingen. Veiligheid eerst.



_volgens mij bedoelde hij 220V stekker -> 380V contra, dus 1 groep_

Ok even gedegen uitleg wat betreft het verloop:

Deze variant is 100% veilig en toegestaan, de shuko is immers normaliter met 16A afgezekerd en de 3 16A fase aansluiting mag een veelvoud daarvan hebben dus dat is zeker geen probleem.(kijk maar na in de NEN)

Andersom dus van bv. 32A>shuko... Mag dus gewoon NIET!, reden; de shuko kan max. 16A belasting hebben, de 32A kracht is minimaal met 25A per fase afgezekerd (meestal 32A) dus de stekker kan overbelast raken zonder uitval van de voorliggende zekering.

ontoppic;

persoonlijk zou ik gewoon met standaard verdeelblokken werken, idd wel kijken of die minimaal 1,5mm2, maar liever 2,5mm2 bedraad zijn. 

Een voedingsunit heeft voor versterkers naar mijn mening weinig zin, aangezien de opgenomen vermogens meestal hoger zijn als zo'n unit aan kan.

Effect apparatuur is een ander verhaal natuurlijk. Maar in mijn optiek heeft een duur merk ook daar weinig toegevoegde waarde. Hoofdfunctie is gezamenlijk schakelen, dat hoeft geen E 300,00 te kosten. 
Per uitgang afzekeren heeft voor mij totaal geen zin, aangezien alle apparatuur een eigen zekering heeft. Enige wat er gebeurt is dat je op 2 plekken naar een defecte zekering moet gaan zoeken.... :Confused:  

De stroom meting is ook niet echt interressant, aangezien je tijdens de bouw van een rack exact kunt berekenen wat het max. opgenomen vermogen is. Spannings meting kan interessant zijn voor een agregaat, maar normaal gesproken meet je die toch voordat je iets aansluit.

Overigens twijfel ik of de 'meting' wel zo exact is bij die dingen, heb nog nooit gezien dat dit soort apparaten geeikt waren.

Er zijn overigens ook shuko strips zonder schakelaar, van bv. Rital, deze zijn gewoon gekeurd tot 16A.

----------


## MusicSupport

> _volgens mij bedoelde hij 220V stekker -> 380V contra, dus 1 groep_
> 
> Ok even gedegen uitleg wat betreft het verloop:
> 
> Deze variant is 100% veilig en toegestaan, de shuko is immers normaliter met 16A afgezekerd en de 3 16A fase aansluiting mag een veelvoud daarvan hebben dus dat is zeker geen probleem.(kijk maar na in de NEN)
> 
> Andersom dus van bv. 32A>shuko... Mag dus gewoon NIET!, reden; de shuko kan max. 16A belasting hebben, de 32A kracht is minimaal met 25A per fase afgezekerd (meestal 32A) dus de stekker kan overbelast raken zonder uitval van de voorliggende zekering.
> 
> ontoppic;
> ...



Hier sluit ik me helemaal bij aan!

----------


## kevincejanssen

> Vindt persoonlijk deze wel prettig:
> 
> PLAATJE
> 
> Ding gaat uit op euro's en heeft euro's per uitgang, een power-led en een zekering-stuk ledje per uitgang.
> 
> En anders gewoon een furmann



Ziet er leuk uit zon ding maar de prijs niet echt.

Kan ik niet gewoon zon 19inch 6 schuko ding pakken en dan een zekering/verliesstroomschakelaar ertussen zetten ofzo?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ziet er leuk uit zon ding maar de prijs niet echt.
> 
> Kan ik niet gewoon zon 19inch 6 schuko ding pakken en dan een zekering/verliesstroomschakelaar ertussen zetten ofzo?



Aardlekschakelaar heet zo'n ding :Big Grin: 
Maar waarom zou je dat willen?
Zoals eerder gezegd moet je dan op twee plaatsen kijken of er een zekering uit ligt en zeker met een aardlekschakelaar kun je nog wel eens problemen krijgen.
Gewoon zorgen dat je spullen goed geaard zijn dan heb je helemaal geen aardlekschakelaar nodig en mocht je teveel stroom trekken dan vliegt de zekering in de stoppenkast er wel uit.

----------


## DaDe

Een overgang shuko -> 3fase cee is volgens mij echt geen goed idee. Ik vermoed dat de cee norm (heb hem niet bij de hand) dit niet toelaat. omdat er geen faseverschuiving is en je de neuter dus zwaar kan overbelasten.

Meter in je rack is echt wel handig. Wat als je inprikt op het huis, alles in orde. Maar tegenn de tijd dat het event begint heeft de catering al 10 ovens aangesloten waardoor er nog maar 140 volt overblijft? Een meter is dan een mooie indicatie. En ja dit gebeurt!

----------


## RenéE

> Een overgang shuko -> 3fase cee is volgens mij echt geen goed idee. Ik vermoed dat de cee norm (heb hem niet bij de hand) dit niet toelaat. omdat er geen faseverschuiving is en je de neuter dus zwaar kan overbelasten.



Kun je dit eens nader verklaren? Volgens mij is je nul altijd berekend op minimaal een 16A stroom (1 fase van een CEE vol belasten en de andere niet mag immers ook geen gevaarlijke situaties opleveren), en hoeveel stroom kon een schucko ook alweer maximaal uit een stopcontract trekken?

----------


## Noobie

> Een overgang shuko -> 3fase cee is volgens mij echt geen goed idee. Ik vermoed dat de cee norm (heb hem niet bij de hand) dit niet toelaat. omdat er geen faseverschuiving is en je de neuter dus zwaar kan overbelasten.



CEE norm is alleen van toepassing op conectors, als een connector goedgekeurd is tot 3 x 16A, zal die 1 x 16A ook wel verdragen...






> Meter in je rack is echt wel handig. Wat als je inprikt op het huis, alles in orde. Maar tegenn de tijd dat het event begint heeft de catering al 10 ovens aangesloten waardoor er nog maar 140 volt overblijft? Een meter is dan een mooie indicatie. En ja dit gebeurt!



Dit gebeurt alleen als je te dunne kabels gebruikt. zijn ook nen normen voor. Hoe langer een kabel is, hoe dikker de ader zal moeten zijn. Als de kabel te dun is, heeft deze dus een te hoge weerstand en zal er spanningsval ontstaan over de kabel. Een dikkere kabel heeft minder weerstand en dus ook minder spanningsval.

als spanning naar 140V gaat, dan zit je toch echt op een ongestabiliseert agregaat (die kan dus ook naar boven afwijken!!). Dan is er maar 1 oplossing: gewoon een ander agregaat laten neerzetten en anders inpakken en naar huis, of je moet graag al je apparatuur willen vervangen....

Met het vaste net is de zekering al lang gesprongen voor je dat voltage haalt. of je moet 16A over 50mtr 0,75mm2 (liefst opgerolt....) gaan gebruiken natuurlijk.

kortom, dit gebeurt alleen als je bekabeling niet in orde is en dat ga je ook niet verhelpen met een voedingstrip van E 300,00

----------


## jens

> _volgens mij bedoelde hij 220V stekker -> 380V contra, dus 1 groep_
> 
> Ok even gedegen uitleg wat betreft het verloop:
> 
> Deze variant is 100% veilig en toegestaan, de shuko is immers normaliter met 16A afgezekerd en de 3 16A fase aansluiting mag een veelvoud daarvan hebben dus dat is zeker geen probleem.(kijk maar na in de NEN)
> 
> Andersom dus van bv. 32A>shuko... Mag dus gewoon NIET!, reden; de shuko kan max. 16A belasting hebben, de 32A kracht is minimaal met 25A per fase afgezekerd (meestal 32A) dus de stekker kan overbelast raken zonder uitval van de voorliggende zekering.
> 
> .



Dit bedoel ik natuurlijk ook !

----------


## wortel

> Aardlekschakelaar heet zo'n ding
> Maar waarom zou je dat willen?
> Zoals eerder gezegd moet je dan op twee plaatsen kijken of er een zekering uit ligt en zeker met een aardlekschakelaar kun je nog wel eens problemen krijgen.
> Gewoon zorgen dat je spullen goed geaard zijn dan heb je helemaal geen aardlekschakelaar nodig en mocht je teveel stroom trekken dan vliegt de zekering in de stoppenkast er wel uit.



Een eigen aardlekschakelaar kan wel degelijk nut hebben!

In natte omgevingen moet er een differentieel aanwezig zijn van 30mA (bvb je badkamer, festivalterrein), op bouwwerfinstallatie's zelf van 10mA.

Dit omdat bij natte omgevingen er meer kans is op elektrocutie.
De standaard diferentiaal is echter meestal 300mA.


Tevens, als je de helft van je apperatuur voorziet van eigen differentiaal van 30mA, de andere helft ook en de bovenliggende is 300mA, dan valt in geval van aardlek (electrocutie of massa onder spanning) maar 1 van de 2 differentielen uit.

Die van 300mA is "te traag" om te reageren, en zo moet je niet naar een duister keldertje om je differentieel weer te gaan inschakelen.

Als je echter alle beveiliging afschaft omdat ze af en toe "problemen" geven, tjah.....

----------


## Noobie

> Een eigen aardlekschakelaar kan wel degelijk nut hebben!
> 
> De standaard diferentiaal is echter meestal 300mA.
> 
> Als je echter alle beveiliging afschaft omdat ze af en toe "problemen" geven, tjah.....



Die differentiaal stoom is normaalgesproken 0, als er serieus iets fout gaat mag de stroom oplopen tot 30 of 300 of 500 mA totdat er wordt afgeschakeld. Als je met grote vermogens werkt zoals in deze branche normaal is, zal het in de praktijk weinig uitmaken wat voor aardlek je gebruikt.

Als je niet gaat onderverdelen van b.v. 32A > 2 x 16A is het zowiso niet nodig.

Alles wat je doorgaans aansluit is bij het huis/aggregaat/paddenstoel al afgezekerd en beveiligd met een passende aardlek. Volgens de norm mag je zo'n beetje alles wat je kan verzinnen met een stekker aansluiten op een groep zélfs als het zelf geknutselde verlopen / apparatuur is.

Maar om in jouw termen te blijven: Je kunt natuurlijk voor de zekerheid 10 zekeringen of 10 aardlekschakelaars in serie zetten.... wellicht dat er wel een paar tegelijk uitvallen... 

Mooiste voorbeeld vind ik nog van een (niet nader te noemen) collega bedrijf, die netjes in alle verdeelblokken  automaten/aardlek in had gebouwd. Zag er echt super professioneel uit, netjes gemaakt.

Toen de praktijk:
S'avonds springt er een par lamje, vervolgens vallen er 3 automaten op verschillende blokken in de truss uit... collega in het donker en geen ladder bij de hand. Na zo'n 15 min brande alles weer, klant was ook zéér tevreden geloof ik.... not.

Dus vooral doorgaan met die overdreven "veiligheid", levert toch weer gratis klanten op... :Big Grin:

----------


## wortel

> Die differentiaal stoom is normaalgesproken 0, als er serieus iets fout gaat mag de stroom oplopen tot 30 of 300 of 500 mA totdat er wordt afgeschakeld. Als je met grote vermogens werkt zoals in deze branche normaal is, zal het in de praktijk weinig uitmaken wat voor aardlek je gebruikt.
> 
> Als je niet gaat onderverdelen van b.v. 32A > 2 x 16A is het zowiso niet nodig.
> 
> Alles wat je doorgaans aansluit is bij het huis/aggregaat/paddenstoel al afgezekerd en beveiligd met een passende aardlek. Volgens de norm mag je zo'n beetje alles wat je kan verzinnen met een stekker aansluiten op een groep zélfs als het zelf geknutselde verlopen / apparatuur is.
> 
> Maar om in jouw termen te blijven: Je kunt natuurlijk voor de zekerheid 10 zekeringen of 10 aardlekschakelaars in serie zetten.... wellicht dat er wel een paar tegelijk uitvallen... 
> 
> Mooiste voorbeeld vind ik nog van een (niet nader te noemen) collega bedrijf, die netjes in alle verdeelblokken  automaten/aardlek in had gebouwd. Zag er echt super professioneel uit, netjes gemaakt.
> ...



Ik zeg duidelijk, *kan* nuttig zijn.
Meer bepaald wanneer de bovenliggende installatie niet volledig te vertrouwen is, of niet aangepast is aan het doel.
(bijvoorbeeld een opening van een fabriek)
Het is altijd behelpen met de installatie die aanwezig is.

Overigens maakt de gevoeligheid wel wel uit, grote vermogens of niet.
Als er stroom op bvb een par komt, via een dun metaalkabeltje, 
genoeg voor 350mA te leveren, zal de stroom hierop blijven staan bij een diff van 1A.
Bij een differentiaal van 300mA zal deze reageren....

Natuurlijk, als er reeds een paddestoel tussen staat, is het probleem reeds opgelost.

----------


## wortel

> Die differentiaal stoom is normaalgesproken 0, als er serieus iets fout gaat mag de stroom oplopen tot 30 of 300 of 500 mA totdat er wordt afgeschakeld. Als je met grote vermogens werkt zoals in deze branche normaal is, zal het in de praktijk weinig uitmaken wat voor aardlek je gebruikt.
> 
> Als je niet gaat onderverdelen van b.v. 32A > 2 x 16A is het zowiso niet nodig.
> 
> Alles wat je doorgaans aansluit is bij het huis/aggregaat/paddenstoel al afgezekerd en beveiligd met een passende aardlek. Volgens de norm mag je zo'n beetje alles wat je kan verzinnen met een stekker aansluiten op een groep zélfs als het zelf geknutselde verlopen / apparatuur is.
> 
> Maar om in jouw termen te blijven: Je kunt natuurlijk voor de zekerheid 10 zekeringen of 10 aardlekschakelaars in serie zetten.... wellicht dat er wel een paar tegelijk uitvallen... 
> 
> Mooiste voorbeeld vind ik nog van een (niet nader te noemen) collega bedrijf, die netjes in alle verdeelblokken  automaten/aardlek in had gebouwd. Zag er echt super professioneel uit, netjes gemaakt.
> ...



Ik zeg duidelijk, *kan* nuttig zijn.
Meer bepaald wanneer de bovenliggende installatie niet volledig te vertrouwen is, of niet aangepast is aan het doel.
(bijvoorbeeld een opening van een fabriek)
Het is altijd behelpen met de installatie die aanwezig is.

Overigens maakt de gevoeligheid wel wel uit, grote vermogens of niet.
Als er stroom op bvb een par komt, via een dun metaalkabeltje, 
genoeg voor 800mA , zal de stroom hierop blijven staan bij een diff van 1A.
Bij een differentiaal van 300mA zal deze reageren....

Natuurlijk, als er reeds een paddestoel tussen staat, is het probleem reeds opgelost.

Over het tegelijk uitvallen, als die collega zijn werk goed gedaan had, was dit niet zo geweest.
Je kan selectiviteitstabellen gaan vergelijken, en kijken welke differentiaal/zekering eerst reageert.
Kruisen de grafieken niet, dan zal enkel de lichste zekering of differentiaal schakelen.

----------


## Noobie

> Overigens maakt de gevoeligheid wel wel uit, grote vermogens of niet.
> Als er stroom op bvb een par komt, via een dun metaalkabeltje, 
> genoeg voor 800mA , zal de stroom hierop blijven staan bij een diff van 1A.
> Bij een differentiaal van 300mA zal deze reageren....



En hoe wou je zo'n stroom genereren met lampen/belastingen van minimaal 500W?

Overigens zal elke aardlek uitschakelen bij 1A....

En heb je er wel eens op gelet dat goede apparatuur gescheiden aarde heeft t.o.v. behuizing? i.v.m. voorkomen van aardlussen?

Dus zelfs mét een aardlek zal het niet in alle gevallen veilig zijn.





> Natuurlijk, als er reeds een paddenstoel tussen staat, is het probleem reeds opgelost.



Dit is mijns inziens de enige goede oplossing. 






> Over het tegelijk uitvallen, als die collega zijn werk goed gedaan had, was dit niet zo geweest.
> Je kan selectiviteitstabellen gaan vergelijken, en kijken welke differentiaal/zekering eerst reageert.
> Kruisen de grafieken niet, dan zal enkel de lichtste zekering of differentiaal schakelen.



zoals ook de zekeringen in de apparatuur.... of wou je die gaan verlagen om selectief te kunnen blijven? 

Aardlek is helemaal zoiets, al eens op gelet dat veel aansluitingen met 30mA beveiligd zijn? dus hoe wil je dan selectief blijven? ga je van te voren bij het huis in de meterkast hobbyen?

Sorry maar in mijn ogen snijdt je post geen hout(misschien wel wortels) :Big Grin: .

----------

